# Good night with friends, 1 Bobcat Down



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

Went out the other night with my friend Wade and his Brother Dylan. I was calling and running the spotlight while Wade and Dylan both waited with their rifles.
Took around 10 minutes for this female to come in after a series of vole squeaks on the FX3. She got kinda nervous and started to walk the other way until I used the Catnip to make her stop.



















Dylan made the shot in the neck at approx. 150 yds with the Rem .223


----------



## mgmurri (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice kitty yotecatslayer 34. Keep up the good work! When you go out at night what time do you start, and what time do you finish? I( have never been night hunting for prredators but have really been thinking about it, any information could help thanks and good job.
mgmurri


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Thanks mg! I dont really have any Specific times that I go out, but Ive had my best luck anywhere from 7 to midnight. Dunno why but I havent had much success any time later than that.

*" I( have never been night hunting for prredators but have really been thinking about it " Go for it! Hunting at night is an excellent time to go as well as Very addicting ! Especially when you see that pair (or more) of red eyes charging for the call ! This time of year is perfect for howling- (Locator, Female Invitation, Male Challenge, Pup Distress, Ki-Yi's) Good Luck out there and post some pics when you draw some blood !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good looking cat, Butch. Keep after 'em man!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Great cat for Williamson county.

For you guys that want to know about Texas Predator hunting at night here is a link to some info.
Wild Ed's Texas Outdoors: Learning to be a Predator Hunter


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Thanks guys I appreciate it.

*" Great cat for Williamson county.

For you guys that want to know about Texas Predator hunting at night here is a link to some info.
Wild Ed's Texas Outdoors: Learning to be a Predator Hunter "

Yeah it is wilded, but my 1st cat was even better which surprises me for Williamson County . So where abouts in Texas are you located? Thanks for the link, cool stuff !


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I live in Round Rock, not to far away. ET


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Oh wow, cool- yeah thats Very close.*


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Chris is moving here also. Sounds like we need to start a club.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Oh indeed, Ive been in contact with him about that. Sounds like a club in the making ! Im Ready. =)*


----------



## SaskCan (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice cat, wish we could hunt hem at night here, I will never forget my first cat. Had my little brother with me, he talks about it all the time.


----------

